# what is the average price for boarding?



## EquineObsessed

There is no real average- it depends on location. Here in New England I would say the average is $500-600/month but it really depends on where you are.


----------



## HorseMom1025

Depends on geographic location and amenities.

I'm in North Texas, full pasture board (no stall), access to wash stalls, tack room, and two lighted arenas. I pay $325 per month plus an additional $50 for my food (I don't like the feed that comes with the board.). Free access hay and 2 feeding a of grain are included.

I would pay an additional $50-$100 if I wanted her stalled daily. (Depends on stall size).

Some barns charge extra for trailer storage or blanketing...it all depends on the barn.

I've seen hunter jumper barns charge a minimum of $1100 per month. I've also seen self-care pasture only for as low as $50 per month. All in my same area. 

Honestly, you just need to call around and ask te price and what it includes. Most barns will provide that info.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovexlaugh

I have just been through this buying my horse. I am in Australia, so it might be different in your country.

It depends on what facilities you want/what care you want for your horse. If you want an arena, stables, round pen etc it will cost more than if you just need a paddock. If you want your horse to be cared for (fed, rugged, worked etc) its more again. For me, I have a basic paddock, nothing else. I have to ride out on the road to get to some trails. I pay $10 a week. I do everything for my horse - the paddock owners do not touch him (except to give him a cuddle, he's a friendly boy). For about $40 a week, you can get better facilities, e.g. an arena. It just goes up in price from there depending on the level of care you require for your horse. I think full board is about $100 a week, plus you have to still buy the food. 

Keep in mind that its different in all areas! A friend of mine lives 2 hours away from me and cannot find anything below $50 a week.


----------



## alexischristina

Where I am?

Pasture board with water and 'shelter' (natural or a shed) provided $200

Semi-Care $300 - 350

Full Care $400 - 600


----------



## Lx3

$200 pasture self care to $800 full care here. Average is 400-600 full care
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny

Pasture board with run in, hay once a day but large pasture to roam/graze, no blanketing or graining, no arena $540

all day paddock turn out, with stalls, no arena but pasture turnout several times a week ,twice a day feeding, YOU provide grain if you like
$625

fancy stall, in-door arena, heated tack up and wash stalls, outdoor arena, no turn out unless you pay extra, grain given, trainers on site
$700 to 850, depending on closeness to city.
Super nice stalls, daily turnout in paddock


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Cheapest I've found is where I board and it's $185/month for full care in an outdoor mare motel-type stall. An indoor stall with a run is $225. This includes feed three times a day (grass hay or alfalfa).

When I first got my gelding, I was paying $250 for self-care (feed provided twice a day, but only alfalfa...anything else was extra), or $300 for full care (not much better than self).

I've seen one place that went as high as $800 a month, but that was a fancy-schmancy hoitey-toitey dressage barn. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## demonwolfmoon

I pay 350 for my filly in CA for a paddock and no grain. They have a pretty nice facility, but since I'm in PA, I can't say much more about it except they have a nice lounge with a coke machine. 

I pay 300 for my mare in PA (and my new gelding actually) for grain, a stall, daily turn out etc, and she doesn't charge for stuff like fly masks or adding supplements that I supply to her. She also has an indoor arena and is located near trails I guess.

I pay 150 each per pony that I have there.

All depends on location and amenities.


----------



## liv885

I pay 120 per week for a shared 3 acre paddock no shelter with 2 hard feeds and 2 biscuits of hay per day and 1 rug on/off. Very safe fencing but horrible arena too sandy my horse hates it. This is in a city in Australia. 
If I move to the country, I'll move to my friend's place where its stable and yard with turnout during the day, 2 hard feeds and hay, but with a much better arena with lights and a jumping arena too for 120. Also much better paddocks with no sand! I think my horse will love moving she hates the sand and her paddock mate.


----------



## Fowl Play

Full board at my barn (stall, turnout weather permitting, mucked daily, hay fed 2 times a day if turned out, 3 if not, tack storage and use of 2 arenas and a round pen) is $350/month. I provide grain/supplement that is fed either morning or night. That is on the low end in our area, but the quality is on the high end. Very little mud, beautiful facility, great people. Most barns locally are missing one of the 3.


----------



## GamingGrrl

In my area full care board is $350-$400, self care is $250, and most pasture boarding situations are $150 or less.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheatricalAffair

I pay $370 a month.
12x12 stall cleaned daily
8 hours of turnout
stalled at night
Indoor arena, trails, cross country course, sand ring and grass ring


----------



## tbcrazy

Average around me in Montana is 350 for a stall, 150-300 for pasture. Can't find somewhere with an indoor and outdoor arena for under 300; I take care of weekend chores in exchange for two pasture boarded horses at my facility (has an indoor, outdoor, roundpen, and some trails). "Weekend chores" consist of checking on the herd- they are all on round bales in pastures and checking the automatic waterers (probably a total of 1.5 hours of "work" per weekend, both days included). There are no stalls to muck unless a horse is hurt, etc. Most barns around me allow boarders the option to work off their board.


----------



## plomme

Full care at a nice stable is $800+ where I am. At regular lesson barns it's about $650 or so and it goes down from there - pasture board, barns without an indoor arena, shabby but functional places, etc.


----------



## destinywaitsaturdoor

I pay $175 a month for full board - cleaning the stall. I can have my stall cleaned (by other boarders who get money off board, lol) but I just do it myself. There isn't an outdoor (just an indoor and a round pen, and then the pasture) but there are a crap-ton of trails (which is what I do anyways!)


----------



## verona1016

I pay $230/month for full care with stall, providing my own hay & grain. Full board (with hay and grain included) at the same place is $350.

The cheapest I've heard of in my area was someone who pasture boarded her horse in a private field (not a boarding facility) with running water and a shelter for $75, no other facilities or services. 

The best facility in the area that I've seen is $800/month (and it is _really_ nice), but I heard there's another one farther out that's $2800/month :shock:


----------



## IRaceBarrels

verona1016 said:


> I pay $230/month for full care with stall, providing my own hay & grain. Full board (with hay and grain included) at the same place is $350.
> 
> The cheapest I've heard of in my area was someone who pasture boarded her horse in a private field (not a boarding facility) with running water and a shelter for $75, no other facilities or services.
> 
> The best facility in the area that I've seen is $800/month (and it is _really_ nice), but I heard there's another one farther out that's $2800/month :shock:


Whoa $2800?!?!? Do the horses live in houses? 

I'm in Oregon. I pay $350 for full care (hay, feeding am pm, turn out, stall clean, indoor arena). I think what I pay is pretty normal for my area, but it changes so much depending on where you are.


----------



## Sunny

It COMPLETELY depends on location as well as amenities.

My last barn was $325 for pasture full care and $425 for stall full care. It had really nice amenities.

My current barn, I pay $100 for pasture self care. Same amenities, not as upscale as the last barn.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

Depends on where you are, but here in CA, it varies from $90-$450 from what I have heard of. 

$90 is a great deal, they feed your stuff twice a day, you have a small tack/feed room, outdoor arena, paddock with some grass and shelter.

$120 for stall, you turn out when you want in a 5 acre field, nice indoor/outdoor arenas, 3 roundpens, they feed your hay twice a day, but this place is about 40 minutes from where I live - closest most popularized place. 

$120 for a stall (extra for your own roundpen for turnout, field, paddock), self care, nice 80x120 indoor, 120x132 (i think) outdoor arena, some trails. They have 1.5 acre fields, 30x150 paddocks with shelter, roundpens, small fields, and large fields that you can rent as well, but I don't know the prices of them. The stall price just went up from $90. 

and big leap to $450 for indoor arena, stall with about 80 foot run, sporadic summer turnout. Lots of drama, stall for tack room- shared with one person. Horse is feed either 2x or 4x depending on the day, their food. Same for another facility with nice indoor/outdoor arena, roundpen, 2x day feeding, stall, and a 20x40 turnout pen which they will turnout in.

My cousin in Chicago pays $1000 for a stall, full care, groom shared with one other person to tack up for her and do everything for shows, really nice facility- probably 4 or so arenas, and she pays an extra $400 for her horse to be turned out 4x a week for a couple hours. She came to stay with me. I leased her two down to earth ranch horses. She learned how to load a horse in a trailer, and rode for the first time western and on a beach.


----------



## my2geldings

tinyliny said:


> Pasture board with run in, hay once a day but large pasture to roam/graze, no blanketing or graining, no arena $540
> 
> all day paddock turn out, with stalls, no arena but pasture turnout several times a week ,twice a day feeding, YOU provide grain if you like
> $625
> 
> fancy stall, in-door arena, heated tack up and wash stalls, outdoor arena, no turn out unless you pay extra, grain given, trainers on site
> $700 to 850, depending on closeness to city.
> Super nice stalls, daily turnout in paddock


Thats are some high prices! here local to spruce meadows depending on which facility you're in, pasture board is $400 and paddock is $550 with $750 for indoor stall board. You pay additional fees for grain, lessons and coaching.


----------



## Bagheera

Here in Ilinois, the prices range from $500 to $1,000+. $500 will get you the minimum. A stall, feeding, stall cleaning, and watering. Turnout is typically an additional cost at the low end. $1,000+ is going to be a full service board. They do everything for you except ride your horse.

Edit: Pasture board is typically around $450. It is an additional charge if you want your horse to be stalled overnight.


----------



## Endiku

Here the cheapest you can find is about $225, pasture board with an average of 5-6 other horses and very little actual grazing just because of the area of Texas we're in. No grain, round bale access, completely self care and no arena or anything.

Full care with a stall and no turn out is $400 or so, including feed but usually limited to something like HE or SC. 

I personally board my mini mare at a farm that charges $250 for self care but I work off about half of my board by feeding for BO in the evenings. Round pen and trail access, as well as occasional use of one of the nicer paddocks as a makeshift arena. Included in my board is the choice of group board in a dry lot paddock (2 acres) or panel run in with one other horse. My mare is currently in group board. She can be given up to 4 flakes (I only give her 2) of grass hay daily without me being charged more. Any grain, watering, pen cleaning, blanketing, etc is up to us. No wash racks, just hoses. Minimal electricity and no plumbing. Its pretty 'eh' as far as quality goes but honestly I'm lucky to get what I get for such a low price.


----------



## KigerQueen

Here in Phoenix is $100-400. depending on where and what you want. There is litter turnout here in phoenix, do to the fact grass just dose not like 119 degrees (no idea why -_-') so most places are mare motels and pipe stalls.


----------

